# usb 2 abwärtskompatibel?



## paraphan (10. September 2003)

hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen, ob usb 2 abwärtskompatibel ist, dh. ob man ein usb 2 gerät an einen usb 1.1 anschluss hängen kann?


----------



## Neuk (10. September 2003)

Ich hab mich mal auf http://www.usb.org durchgeklickt und ein wenig eingelesen. So wie ich des verstanden hab, ist USB 2.0 (HiSpeed USB) abwärtskompatibel. Selbst die Anpassung vorhandener USB 1.1 Anschlüsse scheint ohne Probleme zu sein, da sie schon kompatibel sind.



> *What does USB 2.0 add?*
> USB 2.0 is an evolution of the USB 1.1 specification, providing a higher
> performance interface. Today’s USB 1.1 connectors and full-speed cables will
> support the higher speeds of USB 2.0 without any changes. Characterization
> ...


----------



## dfd1 (10. September 2003)

Naja, soviel ich weiss ist ein USB2 HUB (der Steker im PC) abwärtskompatibel, aber ein richtiges USB2 Gerät läuft eigentlich nicht auf einem USB 1.1 Hub. Macht ja soweit auch wenig Sinn.

Aber: Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr.


----------



## AKM<2b> (10. September 2003)

geht alles läuft dann eben nur langsamer ...

2b


----------



## paraphan (10. September 2003)

vielen dank euch allen für die infos!


----------



## Neuk (10. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dfd1 _
> *Naja, soviel ich weiss ist ein USB2 HUB (der Steker im PC) abwärtskompatibel, aber ein richtiges USB2 Gerät läuft eigentlich nicht auf einem USB 1.1 Hub. Macht ja soweit auch wenig Sinn.
> 
> Aber: Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr. *


Ich finde schon, dass es Sinn macht. Gut eine Videokamera mit USB 2.0 Schnittstelle an USB 1.1 macht sich wirklich net gut. Aber falls du keine USB 2.0 Schnittstelle da hast, wirste zur Not auch für eine USB 1.1 Schnittstelle danken.


----------

